# Burton Cartel Bindings - Best Deal?



## Texas Exclusive (Feb 2, 2010)

Bamp. 10char


----------



## Irish2685 (Dec 27, 2009)

Sierrasnowboard.com has them for 160 right now.


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

The flat black on the V-rocker doesnt look too good with the purps IMO.










I sold mine for white cartels..


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

use coupon code 'facebook10' at Sierra and get an extra 10% off. Even on sale items. Awesome.

You're welcome


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If you need them quick and have a BC Surf & Sport near you, they have them on sale for $169.99 right now.


----------



## Texas Exclusive (Feb 2, 2010)

oldlady said:


> The flat black on the V-rocker doesnt look too good with the purps IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My V-rocker is the purple one though, so maybe that would look good? I'm not sure, :O Cartels seem slim right now so I guess I'll take whatever i can get for cheap.

IDK The purps look a little too pink for me.

What color scheme would look best with ma board?

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_h27bMdJvc5c/SxeBGqQVDvI/AAAAAAAABLY/8eAuNSUsL0A/s400/Burton-Custom-V_Rocker-ltd.jpg
White?!


By the way, all of the Cartels on Sierra are gone. Any other help?


----------



## Texas Exclusive (Feb 2, 2010)

Anyone know where I could get the straight white or straight white with a lil' black for a good deal?










Thanks!


----------



## sevenstarsfall (Jan 16, 2010)

Burton Snowboard Bindings

$131.97 for blacks in small or that price for the pinks in large since I dont know your binding size, theyre 09s so theyre a sweet deal! :thumbsup:


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Texas Exclusive said:


> Anyone know where I could get the straight white or straight white with a lil' black for a good deal?
> 
> Thanks!


What size do you need?


----------



## Texas Exclusive (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow sorry guys I feel like a dumbass, my boot size is 11. So I'm guessing Large? or push mediuM?

By the way David, thanks for all the help man. I think every post I have made you are willing to give your input to a "newbie". You are the man thanks, it means alot.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I do not think you can use a medium boot with size 11. That would go for most boot/binder combinations.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Texas Exclusive said:


> By the way David, thanks for all the help man. I think every post I have made you are willing to give your input to a "newbie". You are the man thanks, it means alot.


Thanks man! I try to keep it level with everyone.

$100 shipped for my '09 Cartels, white. Size Large. Fits my ThirtyTwo size 11 boots.

some pics on Craigs, where I had them listed for $150 but i know they won't sell for that much.

2009 Burton Cartel snowboard bindings Large


----------



## Texas Exclusive (Feb 2, 2010)

No problem and let me check that link when I get off work. Ill give you a shout.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Texas Exclusive said:


> No problem and let me check that link when I get off work. Ill give you a shout.


Right on. I think you can still get the Large hot pink cartels at Sierra for $110 or something from 2009. They had a few of those left the last time I looked (yesterday). If you don't mind pink binders 

I don't really _need_ to sell mine, so you won't offend me or anything if you decide you don't want them or if you can find a better deal (you might be able to with all the closeouts going on these days!)

I'll look around and see if I can find the white ones in size L anywhere else on the 'net. If I can find them for you brand new at a good price I'll let you know


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

$160 for size L white ones The-house.com brand new.

Someone on the forum was selling a brand-new pair of Triads white for $120 I think earlier today, '09s, I think.


----------



## Texas Exclusive (Feb 2, 2010)

Do you suggest Cartels or Triads for a Custom V-Rocker? 

Oh and by the way, I'm trying to go for some all white and black because I'm pretty I guess "metro" about a matching board haha. If you want to sell them to me for $90 shipped, I'll jump all on it. =d


----------



## sevenstarsfall (Jan 16, 2010)

Id go for the pink 09 cartels like mentioned above, at sierra theyre $109 then type facebook10 and save another 10%.

Correct me if im wrong but I think the triads are pretty much the same as the cartels but with a little more padding, idk for sure though.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

sevenstarsfall said:


> Id go for the pink 09 cartels like mentioned above, at sierra theyre $109 then type facebook10 and save another 10%.
> 
> Correct me if im wrong but I think the triads are pretty much the same as the cartels but with a little more padding, idk for sure though.





Texas Exclusive said:


> Do you suggest Cartels or Triads for a Custom V-Rocker?
> 
> Oh and by the way, I'm trying to go for some all white and black because I'm pretty I guess "metro" about a matching board haha. If you want to sell them to me for $90 shipped, I'll jump all on it. =d


I've ridden both and like the Triads way better, much more comfortable. Currently rocking them now (EST's) They are just a little softer than the Cartels but I don't notice any lack of response. The highback on the triads is different, supposed to be lighter, less forward lean at lowest setting too. More comfortable straps with more padding (especially the heel strap) The cartels are a bit stiffer, but not by a huge amount.


----------



## Texas Exclusive (Feb 2, 2010)

BurtonX8 said:


> I've ridden both and like the Triads way better, much more comfortable. Currently rocking them now (EST's) They are just a little softer than the Cartels but I don't notice any lack of response. The highback on the triads is different, supposed to be lighter, less forward lean at lowest setting too. More comfortable straps with more padding (especially the heel strap) The cartels are a bit stiffer, but not by a huge amount.


What's the best site to get the latest Triad ESTS and for a good price?

Anyone else think triads are better than cartels?


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Meh, Sierra doesnt have the cartels on 30% now...damn them.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Texas Exclusive said:


> What's the best site to get the latest Triad ESTS and for a good price?
> 
> Anyone else think triads are better than cartels?


2009 LAST YEARS BURTON TRIAD EST BINDINGS Snowboard Bindings Mens High Performance

in white..

Best Prices On Burton Triad EST Snowboard Bindings White

The black/gold looks much better in person than it does the picture, can post photo's of mine if needed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

I just got a pair of all black 2009s from a shop in CT for $189. I know it's not $160, but still.


----------



## clubmyke (Jan 21, 2010)

check sports chalet. got a pair of 09' cartel (est) for $100


----------

